# Applescript - Illustrator appuyer sur la touche ESC



## NikkoBe (26 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous. 

Après avoir chercher sur le Forum, j'ai trouvé des sujets approchants mais pas tout à fait ce qu'il me manque.

Sur un Imac équipé d'illustrator CC2018, j'essaye d'executer un applescript qui appuyerait sur la touche Echap (ESC) et ce, pour échapper toute éventuelle fenètre ouverte (du style créer un nouveau doc) qui me bloquerait à l'ouverture auto d'un fichier Illustrator.

J'ai ce Script :
*
tell application "Adobe Illustrator" to activate

tell application "System Events"
   keystroke (key code 27) 
end tell
*
ça m'active bien Illustrator, mais la fenêtre qui me gène reste là.

Merci par avance aux âmes charitables qui se pencheront sur mon probleme.


----------



## zeltron54 (5 Août 2019)

Bonjour,
Depuis déjà quelques système une erreur "Erreur dans System Events : Éditeur de script n’est pas autorisé à envoyer de saisies." est renvoyée lors de l' exécution de script de ce genre.
En fonction de la manière d'utiliser le script (script ou application)
Il faut autoriser le script dans préférence système --> sécurité et confidentialité-->onglet confidentialité-->  dans Accessibilité (pour les applications et l'éditeur de script et le script) et(ou) : Accès complet au disque pour l'éditeur de script et (ou) : Automatisation pour autoriser system events à l'application .
ceci permettra d'utiliser le script ci-dessous.


```
tell application "Adobe Illustrator" to activate

tell application "System Events"
    tell application process "Adobe Illustrator"
        key code 53 -- touche esc
    end tell
end tell
```


----------

